# Custom Seiko Watch, Mod 300



## Carlotwf (Nov 13, 2009)

This is a custom watch I put together several weeks ago. I wanted to share some photos as I hope that some will like them. It is a Seiko 5 model SNKE63 and I replaced the dial and hands. the dial is a MKII dial and the hands come from Motorcity watch works. The case is 39mm of diameter.

The bracelet is original Seiko and while it is a folded links one it looks good on the watch, at least to me. The lume is great and I can see the time easily all night long. My wrist is 8 1/4" for reference.























































Please enjoy.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Nicely done & great pics :thumbsup:

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice, it makes a change to see this dial in a watch that isnt a diver...


----------



## zed (Sep 17, 2009)

That looks classy, and MKii do some nice versions of popular dials. I like your style.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Excellent. Do they do that dial with a day/date slot?

Mike


----------



## nrton41 (Nov 22, 2007)

Very nice...love Seikos..this one has really clean design.


----------



## Carlotwf (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the appreciation and the kind words. To answer the question about the date/day, yes it is made also with Date/day. The make is MKII and one can go to their site and see in addition to this dial the other ones that are available. Yobokies also makes a similar one.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## TomGW (Mar 29, 2008)

Very effective. I have a MKii 'MOD 300' custom job, based on a Submariner clone. It has a beadblasted finish and an ETA movement and looks the business too. Congratulations on your build.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

I really like this ,would look nice while out on the town B) dressy and tough

paul


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Nicely done


----------

